# Red says hi



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

G'day, RedActor from Sydney. Wonderful forum you have here, so much to read and absorb it makes the mind boggle. Obviously there are a lot of people here who have put a heap of effort (can't believe some have over 10000 posts) into this place so all I can say is thanks heaps.You know who you are. Thanks for reading.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Red and welcome. Sadly some have left, but they have also left a great legacy, and fond memories. Start slowly mate - the sea can quickly become an evil thing (even lakes and rivers).


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Red

welcome to AKFF, nice yak the prowler

Enjoy


----------

